# [SOLVED] Monitor power light keeps blinking



## neko_ceko

Hello.

I have a problem with my monitor (LG Flatron W1934S). When I turn the monitor and the computer on the power light just keeps flashing blue. Sometimes, after I leave it for a minute or two, the screen will turn on when the PC start up finishes, when it gets to the login screen. Nothing before that is viewable. Sometimes, when that doesn't happen, I disconnect the cable and reconnect it and that fixes it. But sometimes, that doesn't work either, and I try everything until it starts working again (it gets to the point that I don't even know what I did to fix it). When I get it to work it works until I turn off the computer and leave it off for a while. When I turn it off and on immediatly it keeps working. When I turn off the monitor power and turn it back on it keeps working. It's only a problem a day later.. The monitor is quite old (I bought it in 2008 I belive), but I really can't afford a new one at the moment. Any fixes or is it doomed?


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Monitor power light keeps blinking*

Hi neko ceko :wave:

It sounds like a thermal problem in the monitor, it doesn't want to work when 'cold' but plays nicely when it's warmed up and got to operating-temperature. This could be caused by either a faulty solder joint ('dry') or a dying component.

The only way to test for certain is to either try your monitor on another PC, or borrow another monitor to try on your PC - If the problem follows your monitor, then that's the culprit, otherwise it's likely to be your graphics-card.

If it's the monitor, there's no easy way to fix it without the circuit-schematics and proper test-equipment, it usually works out cheaper to get a new monitor.


----------



## neko_ceko

*Re: Monitor power light keeps blinking*

Hello WereBo, thanks for the reply,

I will try out the monitor on another PC tommorow when it's 'cold' to see where's the problem. Hopefully it's not the video card. I will get a new monitor soon, maybe in a month, but what do you think, will it be able to last that long? A few weeks?


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: Monitor power light keeps blinking*

I agree with Werebo and there really is no way to predict how long you can keep it working.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Monitor power light keeps blinking*

As Rich says, it could last from hours to days to months.


----------



## neko_ceko

*Re: Monitor power light keeps blinking*

Yep, definitely the monitor. Tried it out now on another PC. Thanks for the replies. Since I noticed it takes longer and longer every time for it to turn on, do you think I should leave it on overnight until I buy a new one maybe? Is that a bad idea? Can it harm the monitor even more or my PC?


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Monitor power light keeps blinking*

It's a bit of a 50/50 situation really, leaving the monitor on without a signal should put the monitor into 'Sleep' mode' so the power-usage should be minimal. 

It's unlikely to damage your PC, but there's always a chance it might, however I suspect it's a very minimal chance.

As long as you can't feel any 'hot-spots' on the monitor casing when it's been on for a while (front and back), it should, in theory, be ok to leave on overnight, but there's no guarantee it won't shorten it's life even shorter.


----------



## neko_ceko

*Re: Monitor power light keeps blinking*

I tried leaving it on stand-by mode today, however that didn't work - it still needed quite a bit of time to "warm up" (about 15 minutes).

About the "hot-spots", what do you mean by that? The monitor is usually pretty warm (on both sides) when it's on for a while (2-3 hours). I thought that was normal?


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Monitor power light keeps blinking*

Feel all over the back-panel for any places that feel hot, rather than warm. Various places will feel cooler than others, but there shouldn't be any hot places anywhere.

If it's taking an age to 'wake-up' after Stand-by mode, it's very likely to be a component dying, all I can suggest is to keep your fingers crossed that it will last long enough 'til funds are available


----------



## neko_ceko

*Re: Monitor power light keeps blinking*

Alright, thanks for the help!


----------



## WereBo

You're welcome and good luck


----------

